# تموين الطائرات بالوقوود .... ضرووووووووووووري



## عبدالله الحساني (12 نوفمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

اخواني انا طالب في جامعة أم القرى في قسم الهندسة 

واتدربت في شركة ابسكو للمواد البترولية الخاصة بتموين الطائرات بالوقود

واحتاج منكم تقرير عن تموين الطائرات بس بالانجليزي بما لايقل عن 30 صفحة الله يخليكم لاتبخلوا علي



الكل دلني على هذا المنتدى 

تكفوووووووووون ساعدووووووووني


----------



## محمد المناخلي (12 نوفمبر 2011)

هذه المشاركة ذات صلة بملتقى المهندسين العرب : http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=295876#ixzz1dVH4bO1k


*pls send to me your e mail ID TO [email protected] to be able to send to you details of airplanes fueling system and depot infformation*​


----------



## عبدالله الحساني (12 نوفمبر 2011)

لم أفهم عليك .................


----------



## سامح الفيومى (13 نوفمبر 2011)

*Home*

Aircraft Fuelling Supplies Ltd (AFS) meets the aviation fuel, fuel equipment and fuel servicing needs of a range of airports, fixed-base operators (FBOs), emergency services and corporate and independent aircraft owners across the UK.​*Low-cost aviation fuel*

AFS is an independent company with low overheads and supply agreements with several major fuel providers. 
Our customers benefit from low fuel prices, guaranteed quality and reliability and a company that is refreshingly easy to deal with. 
Whether through a long-term regular supply contract, a contingency supply arrangement or on an ad hoc basis, AFS can help reduce your fuel costs and increase your flexibility. ​*Fuel equipment geared to your needs*

Whether you need a new or upgraded fuel farm, an additional refuelling vehicle or simply an extra bowser for a few weeks, AFS can help. 
With access to a wide range of new and refurbished equipment, we’ll ensure you get the most out of your budget. Not only that, but we’ll also hold your hand throughout - from specification through design and manufacture to delivery and installation - to make sure you receive exactly what you need. 
And after delivery we offer lifetime maintenance and repair. ​*Unrivalled expertise in temporary refuel sites*

Whether it’s a major sports event, an air show or a remote helicopter lifting job, AFS has unrivalled experience and expertise in setting up and running temporary refuel sites, including ‘rotors running’, across the UK.​


----------



## سامح الفيومى (13 نوفمبر 2011)

*Secure fuel supply is always mission critical.*

In dangerous environments, whether in support of peacekeeping or humanitarian operations, fuel is the 'life-blood' necessary to move peacekeeping forces and relief workers and the supplies necessary to feed, shelter and defend the displaced an innocent civilians caught in life-threatening situations. Without reliable and quality sources of fuel, mission performance is degraded and can come to a halt. From single tank operations to large-scale nation-wide networks of storage tanks, SkyLink delivers. We have provided fuel services to distribution networks requiring millions of gallons per day. Our approach addresses the "360 degree requirement" and includes both ground and air movement, storage tanks, bladders, pumps, testing and operational staff, all provided in the most dangerous and unsecure operating areas in the world. Our all-inclusive services include project planning and coordination, remote fuel site set up, procurement, distribution and daily operational management.
For example, we operated a nationwide fuel supply and distribution operation in support of international peace and humanitarain operations in Sudan. This included building over 20 fuel farms and importing and distributing 50 million liters of fuel throughout the region. Our current fueling service in Iraq comprises millions of liters per day and serves the aviation fuel requirements of every major airport in Iraq, with an excellent record of safe, efficient and effective performance.
SkyLink USA subscribes to both the letter and spirit of the International Air Transport Association (IATA) guidelines for efficient and effective operations of all fueling services. Let us meet your total fueling requirements … for any size, any type and any number of aircraft, whether of "Western" and "Eastern" origin.​


----------



## سامح الفيومى (13 نوفمبر 2011)




----------



## سامح الفيومى (13 نوفمبر 2011)

*Aviation Fuel Supplies *

*Jet A-1 and Avgas*

AFS can supply both Jet A-1 (with anti-icing additive if required) and Avgas.​*Competitive pricing, whatever your requirements*

As an independent operator, AFS combines low overheads with competitive supply arrangements with several major fuel producers based around the UK. 
Wherever you are based, and whatever quantities you need, AFS can make you a competitive offer.​*Assured quality*

For customer confidence, quality assurance and traceability purposes, AFS provides both its own documentation and that of the original fuel supplier with each delivery. ​*Certainty of supply *

AFS is not dependent on any single fuel producer or storage location and has proven, robust transport arrangements. 
This gives our customers confidence in our ability to deliver despite potential disruptions due to incidents at storage locations, industrial action etc. Indeed we have been called upon on several occasions to assist other airports whose existing providers have been unable to deliver because of such problems. ​*Maximum flexibility, minimum bureaucracy*

Whether you choose to enter into a long-term agreement with us or simply to buy on an ad hoc basis, AFS aims to be easy to deal with. If you like the price we quote you, a simple purchase order is all that is needed. ​


----------



## سامح الفيومى (13 نوفمبر 2011)

*Aviation Fuel Equipment*

*Static and mobile refuelling equipment geared to your operating needs and your budget *

Whether it’s an upgrade to your fuel farm or an addition to your bowser fleet, AFS can meet your needs and save you money. 
With access to a wide range of new and refurbished equipment, we can ensure you get the most from your budget. And our ‘handholding’ approach throughout the process – from specification through design and manufacture to delivery and installation – ensures you receive exactly what you need.
Our offer includes: ​*Static equipment*


Fuel storage tanks – double-skinned / containerized / single skinned with concrete bund ​
Refuelling modules – containerized / skid-mounted ​
Forecourt-style pumps and self-service units ​
Complete fuel farm installations ​
*Mobile equipment*


Aircraft refuelling vehicles - rigid / articulated ​
Temporary storage facilities ​
*Lifecycle services*

We offer a full set of maintenance, servicing, inspection, calibration and repair services. When removing old storage tanks we ensure that they are purged and disposed of in accordance with environmental requirements by a licensed waste contractor. ​*A financial model to suit you*

In the case of mobile equipment, if you prefer not to purchase outright, we can provide a leasing arrangement. And for both mobile and static equipment we can provide you with a comprehensive equipment and fuel supply package whereby we supply the equipment at no capital cost to you in return for an agreed premium added to the fuel price. ​


----------



## سامح الفيومى (13 نوفمبر 2011)

*Aviation Fuel Equipment*

*Static and mobile refuelling equipment geared to your operating needs and your budget *

Whether it’s an upgrade to your fuel farm or an addition to your bowser fleet, AFS can meet your needs and save you money. 
With access to a wide range of new and refurbished equipment, we can ensure you get the most from your budget. And our ‘handholding’ approach throughout the process – from specification through design and manufacture to delivery and installation – ensures you receive exactly what you need.
Our offer includes: 
*Static equipment*​


Fuel storage tanks – double-skinned / containerized / single skinned with concrete bund ​
Refuelling modules – containerized / skid-mounted ​
Forecourt-style pumps and self-service units ​
Complete fuel farm installations ​
*Mobile equipment*​


Aircraft refuelling vehicles - rigid / articulated ​
Temporary storage facilities ​
*Lifecycle services*
​
We offer a full set of maintenance, servicing, inspection, calibration and repair services. When removing old storage tanks we ensure that they are purged and disposed of in accordance with environmental requirements by a licensed waste contractor. 

*A financial model to suit you*

In the case of mobile equipment, if you prefer not to purchase outright, we can provide a leasing arrangement. And for both mobile and static equipment we can provide you with a comprehensive equipment and fuel supply package whereby we supply the equipment at no capital cost to you in return for an agreed premium added to the fuel price. ​


----------



## سامح الفيومى (13 نوفمبر 2011)

*Aviation Fuel Equipment
Static Equipment *

Whether it's an upgrade to your fuel farm or an addition to your bowser fleet, AFS can meet your needs and save you money. 
With access to a wide range of new and refurbished equipment, we can ensure you get the most from your budget. And our 'handholding' approach throughout the process – from specification through design and manufacture to delivery and installation – ensures you receive exactly what you need. 
AFS can supply, deliver and commission:

Fuel storage tanks – double-skinned / containerised / single skinned. Up to 120,000 litres capacity
Refuelling modules – containerised / skid-mounted
Forecourt-style pumps and self-service units
Complete fuel farm installations
We also offer a full set of maintenance, servicing, inspection, calibration and repair services. 
The following are examples of static equipment that we have supplied and commissioned:







25,000-litre bunded tank with pumping equipment
40,000-litre bunded tank with containerized pumping equipment







Four 20,000-litre bunded tanks for defuel storage
50,000-litre single-skinned stainless steel storage tanks with containerized equipment







Containerized Avgas refuel equipment
16,000-litre bunded tank with equipment​


----------



## سامح الفيومى (13 نوفمبر 2011)

*Aviation Fuel Equipment
Mobile Equipment *

Whether it’s an upgrade to your fuel farm or an addition to your bowser fleet, AFS can meet your needs and save you money. 
With access to a wide range of new and refurbished equipment, we can ensure you get the most from your budget. And our ‘handholding’ approach throughout the process – from specification through design and manufacture to delivery and installation – ensures you receive exactly what you need. 
AFS can supply and commission:​
Aircraft refuelling vehicles - rigid / articulated ​
Temporary storage facilities ​
We also offer a full set of maintenance, servicing, inspection, calibration and repair services. The following are examples of mobile equipment that we have supplied and commissioned:









45,000-litre articulated Jet A1 refuelling vehicle
Refuelling equipment on 18,000-litre vehicle









18,000-litre Jet A1 refuelling vehicle2,000-litre Avgas 'mini-browser'









34,000-litre articluated Jet A1 refuelling vehicle
Refuelling package on articulated refueller​


----------



## سامح الفيومى (13 نوفمبر 2011)

*Aviation Fuelling Services *

*Temporary refuel sites*

Whether for a major sports event, an air show or a specific air operation such as a helicopter lifting job, AFS has unrivalled experience and expertise in setting up and running temporary refuel sites, including ‘rotors running’, across the UK. 
This includes such high-profile events as the Farnborough Air Show, British Grand Prix and race meetings at Cheltenham and Ascot.
We can take away the organisational and logistical headaches and provide you with a service second to none.







​*Into Plane services*

If you are looking to reduce your airport’s overheads and are prepared to consider outsourcing your refuelling operation, AFS has all the skills and experience to offer you a complete Into Plane refuelling service. 
We will take on responsibility for all aspects of the aircraft refuelling operation. Depending on the precise business model you choose, your airport will cease to bear some or all of the costs of the refuelling operation and will receive a premium for each ​


----------



## سامح الفيومى (13 نوفمبر 2011)

​السلام عليكم
كل ما شبق عن تموين الطائرات على أرض المطار ولكن هناك النوع الأخطر وهو تموين الطائرات في الجو وسيأتي شرحه في التقرير التالي


----------



## عبدالله الحساني (13 نوفمبر 2011)

الله يجزاكم خيررررررررررررررر

بالنسبة لاخوي محمد شكرآ على معلوماتك 

الأخ سامح 

هل هي بالترتيب ؟ 

اذا عندك زيادة 

هذا ايميلي 

[email protected]


----------

